# اقدم لكم افضل مشروع تجاري مربح باقل التكاليف



## chem1982 (3 يونيو 2014)

المشروع هو صناعة العصير المركز المعروف في غزة بالشراب وفي مصر شربات ولااعرف في باقي الدول 
وساذكر بالتفصيل لمساعدة الشباب الخريج العاطل عن العمل
اولا المكونات 
1- السكر
2- حمض الليمون 
3- كلاودي
4- سي ام سي غذائي
5- بنزوات صوديم (مادة حافظة)
6-صبغة غذائية 
7- نكة غذائية
اليكم الورمولا او التركيبة 
طريقة العمل
ناخذ جزء من الماء المقدر في الفورمولا ونضع فية السي ام سي ونتركة ليوم كامل
2- نضع باقي المكونات في الخلاط ونضيف ايضا السي ام سي ونحرك لمدة ساعتين حتي التجانس التام واثناء عملية التحريك نضيف النكهة والصبغة وبالتالي يصبح جاهز


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 يونيو 2014)

أحسنت أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ياريت لو تزودنه بأكثر من فورملا ان كانت موجوده لديك وجزيت خيرا
وياريت المواصفه الفيزيائية للمنتج النهائي 
من حيث اللزوجه وغيرها ودمتم بخير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 يونيو 2014)

وهذه وصفة اخرى لا تختلف عن المذكوره فى طريقة الاعداد - الا ان المغلظ اختيارى- نعدها لاصحاب الاستراحات البعيده عن العمران والتى يصعب الحصول على عصائر فريش فيها-عصائر بالماده الحافظه 100 لتر
4800 جم سكر - 2800 جم فركتوز - 400 جم ستريك اسيد - 9.2 جم سترات صوديوم - 1600مل مركز عصير- 32 جم اسكروبيك اسيد
وباقى الكميه مياه - لا ننزعج من المواد الحافظه فمنشأها مواد طبيعيه ولكن نحرص على دقة الوزن. اما الالوان ستكون غذائيه وحسب ما ترى - فعلى سبيل المثال - لو العصير برتقال 
ستكون الصبغه الصفراء ضعف الحمراء - وهكذا - سنترك ذلك لتجاربك.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يونيو 2014)

كثرت الاسئله عن طريق الميل حول نقطتين - هل هذة النسب ملزمه وماضرورة ان يكون هناك فركتوز مع السكر.
الفركتوز لضبط القوام ولا نحتاج لمغلظات - أما النسب الملزمه - فالنسب لها علاقه باستخدامنا - pearson square - لتحديد التركيز- اعنى لو تم تغيير التركيز للعصير باستخدام المربع - ستعرف مقدما النسب.
اما لو تم التغيير بالاجتهاد ستتوقف النتائج على اجتهادك وستكون تركيبتك وليست تركيبتنا.


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 يونيو 2014)

جيد جدا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (26 يونيو 2014)

chem1982 قال:


> المشروع هو صناعة العصير المركز المعروف في غزة بالشراب وفي مصر شربات ولااعرف في باقي الدول
> وساذكر بالتفصيل لمساعدة الشباب الخريج العاطل عن العمل
> اولا المكونات
> 1- السكر
> ...


احسنت اخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير و ياريت كل من له خبره لمشروعات بسيطه لمعاونة الشباب لشق طريقهم ان يتفضل بها


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

مشروع جيد موفق للي بيعمله


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

استغفرك ربي و اتوب اليك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 83moris (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ياجماعة اية الكلاودي دة واية دورة فالتركيبة؟


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

عنوان جيد لموضوع مسكر


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراََ​
​


----------



## Abu zainab (25 مايو 2015)

بارك الله في كل من الاخ شيم1982 والاخ م ف حماد على هذا العطاء الجزيل وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم الحسابآمين
آمين


----------

